# 6 months, both ears up but soft ear?



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

One ear stays up 24-7, even when sleeping. The other ear goes down when he sleeps, hes tired, or after he wakes up.

Is that what a soft ear is? Should I tape just the soft ear? Hes 6 months.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

yep it's a soft ear........talk to your vet about taping - some dogs take a wee bit more time than others and it'll come along..... see what she/he says about it, sometimes it's necessary due to less muscle strength..... It always helps to ask the vet
Roxie was around six months when her right finally STAYED up. Timer (well I didn't have him as a pup) and Gracie and Dublin also were 5-6 months when I noted they'd STAYED up..........


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

My Bear has a soft ear as well, one stays up all the time and the other is more like half up, and goes up rarely. At 6 months, you could look into taping or glueing. Bear is now 1 and ive been taping his ear up for 2 months and still it flops after the tape falls off. I've learned to just accept it and it actually fits his goofy personality.

Their is lots of info in the Puppy Place section in the Ears Up thread. Their are any different ways to set the ear in an upright position. I would start now if you are trying to get it to stay up. As he gets older it will be harder to get it to stay up.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a question about this. My puppy's ears go back when he is excited and is about to be petted. The tips of his ears when he is running move a bit when he is going fast, but his ears stay up still. His ears are not erect when he is resting, but they are rather floppy. He just turned 7months old. Here is a picture of him with his ears up:










Is it possible to have a soft ear that stays up mostly, but is loose when he is super relaxed? Sorry if that is a dumb question. I have only noticed his ears not being completely up when he is running, sleeping, and being petted.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Laura, that sounds completely normal for soft ears. The one ear that Bear has that does stay up all the time, the tip of it flys back when he runs. Its not a big deal if it goes down when he is resting.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

So, are you saying he does have soft ears or does not? Sorry--I was a bit confused with the wording of your first sentence. Thanks Ailyn!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think Laura C's very handsome pup has "soft ears." 

Relaxing the ears when he's chillin' is totally normal.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

We did tape them already. At 5 months they weren't up. We taped them and the tape has been off for about 4 weeks now and now this ear decides to go back down.

I guess we'll tape the one again.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlI don't think Laura C's very handsome pup has "soft ears."
> 
> Relaxing the ears when he's chillin' is totally normal.


Agree. I wouldnt say soft ears at all. Kelso ears have pretty much always been up, never had any of those cute puppy ear stages. But when he is being petted or running they almost go flat back..also both of ours when you scratch them in the right spot the ears do crazy things, bent over, sideways, tongues hanging out and looking all a mess, thats when you know its a good scratch..









otherwise they are always up


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish my kitty's loved my puppy like yours seems to. One of my cats was very attached to my old GSD that died this past December. He has not taken to my 7 week old even though I have had her for 3 weeks now.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stella's Mom said:


> I wish my kitty's loved my puppy like yours seems to. One of my cats was very attached to my old GSD that died this past December. He has not taken to my 7 week old even though I have had her for 3 weeks now.


You've had your puppy since he/she was 4 weeks old?? Was it a rescue?


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo's ears were soft for a very long time. I had them glued and taped starting at 5 months for about two months with short breaks in between. At about 8 months, one ear was up and the other would stay up most of the time, stand in a wobbly way but flop completely when he was relaxed. That's when I got truly concerned!!! Then his breeder said I should shave that ear. IT WORKED. At that stage, more gluing and taping was counterproductive because it was adding weight and I needed to let the ear "learn" to support itself. I didn't believe that would make such a huge difference but that's all the ear needed. I shaved the ear whenever I saw a thin layer of fur grow back. Did it continuously for 3 months. I highly recommend giving it a try!


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me if my dog looks 8 months? she seems to be quite small but wasn't sure, her ears haven't perked either so I'm not quite sure if they are going to or not..


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me if my dog looks 8 months? she seems to be quite small but wasn't sure, her ears haven't perked either so I'm not quite sure if they are going to or not.. thanks


----------



## Kelcraw (Aug 8, 2012)

*One ear down at 7 months*

Will his ear ever go up. I think it went down due to an "irritated ear" the vet called it. Not quite an infection. She said it may go up when it feels better. It is up sometimes but not very often. Mostly down.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Kelcraw said:


> Will his ear ever go up. I think it went down due to an "irritated ear" the vet called it. Not quite an infection. She said it may go up when it feels better. It is up sometimes but not very often. Mostly down.


You might want to glue it or tape while you still have time. The longer you wait the harder it is to correct it. Check with your vet first, because if its irritated and not infected you don't want to irritate it any more. I've learned that moleskin padding works best, last the longest, and doesn't bother the dog at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bob (Oct 7, 2011)

what is better, Ear Inserts, or 1/2" pipe insulation?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Pipe insulation can begin to break down and doesn't last as long in the ears. I have tried every way possible and the best I've found is the moleskin padding with adhesive backing cut to fit inside the ear. A thin layer of Torbot skin bond added to the sticky side and allowed to sit for about one minute before applying it to the ear. You will need an assistant to hold the ear open for you while you place the insert. I then place two large nasal strips over the moleskin vertically where the ear is the weakest. It allows for full range of motion of the ear and last for weeks. Here is an article I wrote that might help you decide.
http://texasworkingshepherds.com/german-shepherd-ears/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jzoom (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello. Can someone tell me what if anything I can/should do to help my puppy's ears stand up? If you look at my avatar, that is how his ears look. The left ear is the one that can't seem to stand straight. When I bought him at 4 months of age, his left ear was completely floppy. It has gone up to where it is now, but for some reason cannot fully stand erect. It is always crooked. I have recently purchased Clovite, since someone posted it on these forums that it worked for his dog, and calcium tabs to help with cartilige. He has started the Clovite supplement, but not the calcium tabs. He just turned 6 months old, and he is AKC. Will his ears stay crooked permanently? After trying the Tear Mender glue his left ear finally went up, but has remained crooked. Should I glue them again? Or let them grow on their own? One of the things that attracted me to German Shepherd breed is their beautiful ears. It gives them an unbelieveable look. This is my first GSD, and I love him. But I would love it if his ears were full erect and straight. Can anyone please advise me either here or email: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

His ears are up in the avatar. I would leave them alone for now and let them straighten out. I would only tape or glue if they are in the flying nun position or just flopped over.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

